# ... error de compilación ?????? (Solucionado)

## Luciernaga

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorootlocalhost.png/

Sí, error de compilación persistente ..., me explico:

Acabo de instalar una nueva Gentoo desde cero, ~x86_64, todo finalizó correctamente, xorg y gnome también, pero al intentar emerger K3b me sale este error de compilación ...

http://pastebin.com/S3URSTYT

Recompilé todo, puse las USEs que se me pedían, son estas ...

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam php opengl perl acl ppds ldap readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner webkit branding nptl nvidia gdu extras device-mapper policykit sqlite kdrive multilib gnutls ssl unicode static-libs xml slp samba kde qt3support client netapi server smbclient"

... y no encuentro la forma de resolverlo, me pueden indicar cómo?

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba 

```
# eselect python set python2.6
```

 y emerge de nuevo.

----------

## Luciernaga

BINGOOOOO ... muchas gracias amigo quilosaq ...

Ese comando ha funcionado tanto es así que me lo ha compilado todo, todito, todo ... ningún problema más, perfecto.

Pero ... me queda la mosca en la oreja ... porqué sucedió el error y con fijar python funcionó??

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

No se mucho de este tema. Sólo puedo hablar de la parte práctica del asunto.

1.- Muchos paquetes no se construyen si no está seleccionado python 2.x como interprete python por defecto.

2.- Tras una actualización de python, posiblemente con la instalación de python 3.x en un nuevo slot, hay que comprobar que eselect python sigue apuntando a la versión 2.x y si no cambiarlo a la misma.

3.- Posiblemente cuando podamos usar python 3.x recibiremos la información a través de las news de portage.

----------

## Luciernaga

Tomo nota del asunto y muchas gracias por la ayuda. Hasta la próxima ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> 3.- Posiblemente cuando podamos usar python 3.x recibiremos la información a través de las news de portage.

 

Pues eso, que vuelvo a estar con un problema parecido ....... puffff ...

Veamos, me explico:

Estoy instalando la Gentoo en una máquina nueva (Tyan S7002-LE) y de nuevo fallo de PYTHON (no me compila esta ebuild pygtksourceview) ...

http://pastebin.com/BWeT7zVy

El log de salida está en el enlace de Pastebin.

Por supuesto que he emitido el comando eselect python set python2.6 pero resulta que continua el fallo, de tal modo que al averiguar qué es lo que tengo instalado con emerge --info python me devuelve que el tal python es la versión 3.1, emito (por si las moscas) el comando eselect python set python3.1 y detrás de él emerge -DNav world y ....... turururuuuuú

Que no, que no compila el pygtksourceview ..... lalexe 

¿Que puedo hacer ...?

----------

## agdg

```
checking for pygtk codegen... /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen

no

configure: error: Error: codegen not found (should be shipped with pygtk!)
```

Vuelve a emerger pygtk, y después intenta emerger pygtksourceview:

emerge -avl pygtk && emerge -av pygtksourceview

----------

## Luciernaga

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for pygtk codegen... /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen
> 
> ...

 

... et VOILÁ ... funcionó.

Gracias.

----------

